# Links automatisch erkennen



## chell (29. März 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
gibt es irgendeinen Code (egal welche Sprache), mit dem ich machen kann, dass Links im Editor automatisch erkannt werden und automatisch auch richtig funktionieren(sprich dass sie auch LINKS sind). Sowas gibt es in einigen Foren, ich brauche es aber für ne einfache PHP seite.
Sorry, falls das hier im falschen Forum ist, ich wusste nur nicht, wohin damit.

Mfg
Chell


----------



## SilentWarrior (29. März 2004)

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass du sowas hier suchst?


----------

